# mercadona



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

is mercadona or other supermarkets
open today as its national day 12th oct thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> is mercadona or other supermarkets
> open today as its national day 12th oct thanks


Mercadona won't be but you might find some small local ones open for a few hours


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

You can check your local Mercadona here. Looks like you're out of luck.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

This is where you look for the opening times of your local mercadona.

If you're in Valencia or Murcia there was a sign on the door of our local MasyMas saying it was open until 12 today. You cant find the times on their website, but you can find the telephone number of your local store here so you can check.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Incidentally our local Lidl is open today.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a new law relaxing restrictions on opening hours. The big stores can now open on 16 Sundays/festivals a year, instead of 8.

Las claves de la nueva ley de comercio


----------



## vnbenny88 (Oct 4, 2012)

They are closed today, big chain supermarkets however are never shut 2 days in a row, even if the fiesta lands on a saturday or monday, they will usually be open sunday in that case


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vnbenny88 said:


> They are closed today, big chain supermarkets however are never shut 2 days in a row, even if the fiesta lands on a saturday or monday, they will usually be open sunday in that case


:welcome:

I've never known Mercadona to open on a Sunday :confused2:


----------



## vnbenny88 (Oct 4, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I've never known Mercadona to open on a Sunday :confused2:


Hi, and thanks for the welcome. I worked in a big chain supermarket called Consum for the last 5 years, the rules apply to Consum, at least i think they apply to all big chain supermarkets as most of the fish will have gone bad if they are shut for 2 days. Also sunday openings depends if your area is in a holiday area.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Here Consum opened every Sunday for the 3 months of summer. 

My brother works in Mercadona, they move the stuff to the front when restocking shelves and put the new stuff at the back. I will be surprised if ´out of date´stuff is ever found in Mercadona. 

I do remember 2 years ago in Tesco, Yorkshire, we bought a can of cat food that was like 2 years out of date, and I still remember the smell when I opened the can! eek! 

Small supermarket, like MasyMas o Dia, might sell stuff out of date, so I always check when buying there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vnbenny88 said:


> Hi, and thanks for the welcome. I worked in a big chain supermarket called Consum for the last 5 years, the rules apply to Consum, at least i think they apply to all big chain supermarkets as most of the fish will have gone bad if they are shut for 2 days. Also sunday openings depends if your area is in a holiday area.


well I'm definitely in a holiday area!!

yes, our local Consum does open on Sundays - through the summer & at other times - but as I said - I've never known Mercadona to do so - although I have known them to open a half day on a fiesta day which falls on a Saturday, come to think of it


----------

